# Do crypts require root tabs if planted in ADA soil?



## tyrophagus (18 Dec 2010)

I have lost all my original crypts completely due to to intermittent melting over the last 6 months.  Initially they seemed to do well but they became weaker and and weaker as I pruned off the melting leaves.

I used EI and FE co2.  Recently I have switched to tpn+, 180l tank, 10mls daily.  This is a recent change and I'm just trying something different as I've had a few problems.

By the way I have recently made changes that has I hope improved my flow by adding another filter bringing my total rated flow to 2350lph which is more likely closer to 1250lph.  If co2 is the problem then this may be a solution. 

My question is do crypts require root tabs if you provide enough ferts in the water column?  Could this be an reason  I have had problems keeping them healthy?


----------



## Tom (18 Dec 2010)

You should be OK with water column dosing (I've got one or two perfectly fine in a "non-planted" tank), but it might be an idea after about a year or so. 

Tom


----------



## ceg4048 (18 Dec 2010)

Crypt melt is highly correlated to poor CO2. It's no use blaming EI for your troubles. Too much light, poor flow, poor CO2, poor distribution - theses are what need fixing. TPN and root tabs are not a rational decision when you already have a dosing solution in hand. I don't even know how to spell root tab and my crypts haven't melted in 10 years, regardless of substrate choice. So you definitely don't need substrate supplements when using Aquasoil, Which is among the richest substrate on the planet. These are not nutrient issues. In fact your dosing EI has probably saved you from incurring even more problems than you have been having. Like Marc Anthony said of Ceasar, you would do well to praise EI, not come to bury it.

Crypts rooted in inert clay substrate and EI dosing.






Cheers,


----------



## Dave Spencer (23 Dec 2010)

I agree with Clive on the CO2/Crypt melting scenario. It was probably Clive that first pointed it out to me. I can move Crypts around all the time, grow them in inert substrates, and I have never had one melt on me, apart from the odd damged leaf during planting.

Regards, Dave.


----------



## waj8 (23 Dec 2010)

I have had the same experience. I have never used root tabs and have never had a Crypt. melt. I have read about it but never experienced it. I don't have difficult crypts. mind you but I do have several varieties and so far so good.


----------



## GHNelson (31 Dec 2010)

Hi 
This may answer your question :arrow: 
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=14159
hoggie


----------

